# Extreme Pain On Left Hand Side Near Ribs After Few Balls At The Range - What is going on?!



## AdamW (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi All,

I have been going to the range once a week for the last 3-4 weeks and after 20-25 balls with full irons swings the left hand side of my torso /ribs really hurt to the point i wont be able to do a full swing anymore as it is too painful.

I am a right hand golfer and this is where i am getting the pain:




During those 20-25 swing i will maybe be fating 5-10 of them so i thump the matt quite hard which i am wondering if is the main issue or is it my swing mechanics which have drifted into a bad way causing some unnecessary strain in that area?

Here is my swing :






The pain only happens at the range during the swing i wont have any pain in everyday life in that area. I will not be able to go back to the range for another week now as it will be too painful to swing.

Any idea on what the issue could be or what i could try would be really appreciated please


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 19, 2019)

Do you get the same pain when on the course or playing on grass?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 19, 2019)

My advice would be go and see a doctor


----------



## Slab (Jan 19, 2019)

You appear to have been shot by some kind of rudimentary green arrow, I'd get it removed!



Sorry I cant help, as said a Doc would be best advise. Hope its not serious


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 19, 2019)

A sports injury practitioner may give you better advice.
A doctor will probably suggest ibuprofen and rest.


----------



## AdamW (Jan 19, 2019)

My next available doctors appointment is 4 weeks  Have emailed local physio who specialises in golf to see if i need to wait for doctors or go see him , luckily work provide health insurance to claim it back on.


----------



## badgb21 (Jan 19, 2019)

Over the years I've had a few (like many) non golf related injuries and anything to do with ribs and pain in the side has always taken ages (weeks) before it heals.
I had an intercostal muscle strain with similar symptoms to yours;
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/320925.php
I went the doctor route and yes. Ibuprofen and rest was the treatment. The ibuprofen gel being the preferred medicine.

As above I'd try a sports injury route to explore a diagnosis and the speediest way to recover.

Hope it goes well.


----------



## AdamW (Jan 19, 2019)

badgb21 said:



			Over the years I've had a few (like many) non golf related injuries and anything to do with ribs and pain in the side has always taken ages (weeks) before it heals.
I had an intercostal muscle strain with similar symptoms to yours;
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/320925.php
I went the doctor route and yes. Ibuprofen and rest was the treatment. The ibuprofen gel being the preferred medicine.

As above I'd try a sports injury route to explore a diagnosis and the speediest way to recover.

Hope it goes well.
		
Click to expand...

Can you remember if you had pain when not playing golf?


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 19, 2019)

I had something similar once and it was diagnosed as "costochondral separation". Took about a month off of golf to get rid of completely (with brufen along the way). Mine was caused by a bad cold and non stop coughing.


----------



## badgb21 (Jan 19, 2019)

Iâ€™ve been back to golf for almost a year now after a 30 yr lay off.
Never had side pain playing or at range. (Though I was getting very bad elbow pain at the range to begin with, so avoided over doing it. Now Iâ€™m playing more often, I can use the range ok.)
The range can be tough on the body, speed of shot frequency and the mat with less than perfect strikes can take its toll.
If you can play on grass ok, then avoid the range for a few months until you have built up endurance and skills to cause less damage.



AdamW said:



			Can you remember if you had pain when not playing golf?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## popeye (Jan 19, 2019)

I got this when I first started playing-it got so bad that I had to walk of the course after about 4 holes. Doctor just told me to rest it-which I didn't! Then it just went as quick as it appeared! Never did get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 19, 2019)

I have only ever had this through bowling in cricket not golf. Rest was the only solution.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2019)

As others have said go and get a professional opinion from the sports physio. Does the pain last once you've come home from the range and when you go to work the next day? Have you played on the course and felt the same pain?


----------



## AdamW (Jan 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As others have said go and get a professional opinion from the sports physio. Does the pain last once you've come home from the range and when you go to work the next day? Have you played on the course and felt the same pain?
		
Click to expand...

No pain when I get home or the next day or even when coughing. The only time I get the pain down my side is in the finishing postion of my swing.

Sometimes I get it on a round but not others think it depends if I have been to the range in the week. I might give it a rest for 2-3 weeks and then go on a round so i have a more solid answer


----------



## bobmac (Jan 19, 2019)

If you still want to practice, just use a half backswing, that should ease the strain on the muscles.
Lovely sound on contact by the way


----------



## AdamW (Jan 19, 2019)

bobmac said:



			If you still want to practice, just use a half backswing, that should ease the strain on the muscles.
Lovely sound on contact by the way  

Click to expand...

Thanks Bob!  If only they was all like that


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2019)

Had this a couple of years ago, ripped muscle between the ribs,had to rest for a month. Was fine after that.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 20, 2019)

Years ago I hit a sand wedge, too steeply, and the club hurtled into the ground at too steep an angle. God knows what travelled up the club and into the body, but it was a force which


 resulted in the cartilage of the lower right ribs being injured. Every swing after was excruciating. Years later, and even now, when it is cold and damp I get twinges there. 
If you have damaged the cartilage between the ribs, you have something similar to look forward to.
Sorry!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2019)

AdamW said:



			No pain when I get home or the next day or even when coughing. The only time I get the pain down my side is in the finishing postion of my swing.

Sometimes I get it on a round but not others think it depends if I have been to the range in the week. I might give it a rest for 2-3 weeks and then go on a round so i have a more solid answer
		
Click to expand...

If you aren't getting it any other time, my opinion is it must be muscular. Not sure why it should happen purely at golf so you do need to get a professional medical opinion. I warm up using physio therabands https://www.amazon.co.uk/Resistance...TF8&qid=1548012949&sr=8-4&keywords=thera+band which I find eases my body in far better than it use to


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 20, 2019)

It could be a lot of things, as posts have higlighted (and add broken rib(s) as possible).
You really need to find out because something isn't right. The specific action in your swing may be the cause, or may be highlighting something else entirely.


----------



## AdamW (Jan 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If you aren't getting it any other time, my opinion is it must be muscular. Not sure why it should happen purely at golf so you do need to get a professional medical opinion. I warm up using physio therabands https://www.amazon.co.uk/Resistance...TF8&qid=1548012949&sr=8-4&keywords=thera+band which I find eases my body in far better than it use to
		
Click to expand...

What warm up routine do you use?


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 22, 2019)

I know the pros like Rors get some stick from time to time about the amount of gym activity they do but I believe some of what they do is aimed at injury prevention too. 

I used to do triathlon and while doing so I never suffered from these kinds of things. Not Iâ€™m just golfing Iâ€™m getting twinges like this all the time....


----------



## AdamW (Jan 22, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			I know the pros like Rors get some stick from time to time about the amount of gym activity they do but I believe some of what they do is aimed at injury prevention too.

I used to do triathlon and while doing so I never suffered from these kinds of things. Not Iâ€™m just golfing Iâ€™m getting twinges like this all the time....
		
Click to expand...

Been weight training for 2 years solid wondering if I have gone too heavy at some point and caused some muscle rips only come to light in the golf swing .

Taking this week off gym and golf and it is not proving to be easing doing nothing


----------



## Wolf (Jan 22, 2019)

Depends on the pain is it a sharp sensation. 

Could be damage to the intercostal muscles where your rotating through the ball. In your gym work how much rotational movement patterns do you work through. 

A good exercise that could help you strengthen that area without over rotation and aggravating what's already sore is the pallof press using either a band tied to something or a cable machine. It's a good core exercise for all golfers.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 23, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Been weight training for 2 years solid wondering if I have gone too heavy at some point and caused some muscle rips only come to light in the golf swing .

Taking this week off gym and golf and it is not proving to be easing doing nothing
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I hear you with that one, quite possible. The intercostals are notorious for taking ages to heal, I think thatâ€™s what Rory suffered from a while back.

If itâ€™s muscular, upping protein intake may help, although Iâ€™m guessing thatâ€™s already quite high. 

Ice, gentle stretching and maybe something dumbbell side bends, cable trunk twists and the like to try and strengthen the core?


----------



## DRW (Jan 23, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Depends on the pain is it a sharp sensation.

*Could be damage to the intercostal muscles *where your rotating through the ball. In your gym work how much rotational movement patterns do you work through.

A good exercise that could help you strengthen that area without over rotation and aggravating what's already sore is the pallof press using either a band tied to something or a cable machine. It's a good core exercise for all golfers.
		
Click to expand...

Think I did this on a GM day(could not even chip without a lot of pain), took quite a number of weeks to fully repair.

OP, after a couple of weeks ish I could swing the club slowly without any pain.

Does it hurt when you sneeze or blow your nose hard? (that did cause me pain for a few weeks, even though day to day no pain to speak of, apart from swinging a golf club!)

Ultimately with most things, if worried goto doctors or let the body heal its self with rest or taking it much easier.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

AdamW said:



			What warm up routine do you use?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing specific but have a number of resource videos to refer to - general stretching mainly. I tend to stick to general stuff in the locker room or practice ground to just loosen up before hitting balls before a round and do some of the more specific exercises at home (although I've become very lax since before Christmas and need to get back into these again regularly)

https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/vide...sistance-band-golf-exercises-for-the-over-50s

http://www.mytpi.com/articles/fitness/the_science_behind_a_golf_warm_up

http://www.thera-bandacademy.com/exercise/


----------



## IanM (Jan 31, 2019)

I find deep tissue massage speeds up healing of muscle based injuries, which this sound like it might be.   A decent therapist is also good at checking out this sort of issue.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 31, 2019)

IanM said:



			I find deep tissue massage speeds up healing of muscle based injuries, which this sound like it might be.   A decent therapist is also good at checking out this sort of issue.
		
Click to expand...

I've had laser treatment for this kind of complaint from my chiropractor. There is a sound scientific reason why it works, apparently.


----------



## Scozzy (Jan 31, 2019)

Id be surprised if it's not an "intercostal" strain,I had what sounds identical a few seasons ago,rest and ibuprofen the cure after a quick chat to GP. Clearly get professional advice! In better news I could only putt for a month right handed in my mancave really beneficial! so every cloud....


----------



## IanM (Feb 1, 2019)

I forgot.... Tashy is the bloke to ask about massage!


----------



## AdamW (Feb 13, 2019)

Had a range session last night after 4 weeks of no golf and did not have any pain, just hoping it does not come back now


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 13, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Had a range session last night after 4 weeks of no golf and did not have any pain, just hoping it does not come back now 

Click to expand...

 Good to hear


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Had a range session last night after 4 weeks of no golf and did not have any pain, just hoping it does not come back now 

Click to expand...

Good news but take it easy and don't overdo it


----------



## AdamW (Mar 4, 2019)

Unfortunately the pain has come back again, absolutely gutted 

Have a physio appointment booked on Friday to hopefully find out what is going on


----------



## User62651 (Mar 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Had this a couple of years ago, ripped muscle between the ribs,had to rest for a month. Was fine after that.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, called an Intercostal tear, comes with age. I did it once on a leg press machine at gym, audible pop, then pain, feels similar to broken rib. Not good. Rest and hope you dont get a cold as sneezing is sore.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Yep, called an Intercostal tear, comes with age. I did it once on a leg press machine at gym, audible pop, then pain, feels similar to broken rib. Not good. Rest and hope you dont get a cold as sneezing is sore.
		
Click to expand...

 saw a Doc in the end. every time i hit a shot it was like someone stabbing me hard in the ribs, excruciating pain. a months rest sorted it and never had it since


----------



## Bit of rough (Mar 4, 2019)

I had something similar, recurring, over the ten months after I took up golf again.  It occurred on either side, didn't seem to be pattern.

I visited one physio based in a gym a few times; she loosened things up and got me on the mend.  Then another time, it happened when I was warming up for a round an hour away from home; it was so painful, I had doubts about whether I could drive back home.

A quick google got me an appointment at a physio's down the road.  Turned out he was a proper old-school physio, had been doing it for forty-odd years.  He spotted the spasm straight away and loosened it up, but also spotted a bigger problem that was the root cause of it.  Apparently the joints between three vertebrae up in the sore area had effectively frozen up; they were barely moving.  So as I tried to turn in the golf swing, they resisted, and my intercostals took the strain.

Three sessions over a week, forty quid each, sorted for good, hopefully.   I do thoracic spine stretches and rotation stretches 4+ times a week and haven't had a problem since - and can turn so much further than a year ago.

Good luck getting it sorted.  No harm in trying more than one physio.


----------



## AdamW (Mar 4, 2019)

Bit of rough said:



			I had something similar, recurring, over the ten months after I took up golf again.  It occurred on either side, didn't seem to be pattern.

I visited one physio based in a gym a few times; she loosened things up and got me on the mend.  Then another time, it happened when I was warming up for a round an hour away from home; it was so painful, I had doubts about whether I could drive back home.

A quick google got me an appointment at a physio's down the road.  Turned out he was a proper old-school physio, had been doing it for forty-odd years.  He spotted the spasm straight away and loosened it up, but also spotted a bigger problem that was the root cause of it.  Apparently the joints between three vertebrae up in the sore area had effectively frozen up; they were barely moving.  So as I tried to turn in the golf swing, they resisted, and my intercostals took the strain.

Three sessions over a week, forty quid each, sorted for good, hopefully.   I do thoracic spine stretches and rotation stretches 4+ times a week and haven't had a problem since - and can turn so much further than a year ago.

Good luck getting it sorted.  No harm in trying more than one physio.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the great information.

Has given me hope this can be fixed


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 4, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Unfortunately the pain has come back again, absolutely gutted 

Have a physio appointment booked on Friday to hopefully find out what is going on
		
Click to expand...

So have you seen a doctor...?


----------



## AdamW (Mar 10, 2019)

Quick update went to the physio on Friday and he thinks the issues is:
1) My back is incredibly tight especially around the top left hand side - need to go again to get more of this tightness worked out 
2) Muscle imbalance on the left hand side - have some strengthing exercises to do 

Also have some stretching exercises to do


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 10, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Quick update went to the physio on Friday and he thinks the issues is:
1) My back is incredibly tight especially around the top left hand side - need to go again to get more of this tightness worked out
2) Muscle imbalance on the left hand side - have some strengthing exercises to do

Also have some stretching exercises to do
		
Click to expand...

I was hitting balls in the wind yesterday, trying to hit a draw holding the ball into a left to right wind and my side is aching today. My usual swing doesnâ€™t normally cause this. Just a thought. 

Open books exercise still my go to for back stiffness ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## steconnor1 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hello everyone Adam did you ever get this sorted mate? I’m really new to the game and last night after my lesson on the last few balls on the range Im feeling the exact same pain in the exact same point you have pointed out on your first post. The pull back is fine but the follow through is sharp shooting pains. Really frustrating as I’m just getting into it and already injured! 

went running before and some deep breaths pain in the same place not unbearable but I know it’s there. Couldn’t lift in work this morning either.

any advise please? Thanks everyone


----------



## Jigger (Dec 2, 2020)

AdamW said:



			Quick update went to the physio on Friday and he thinks the issues is:
1) My back is incredibly tight especially around the top left hand side - need to go again to get more of this tightness worked out
2) Muscle imbalance on the left hand side - have some strengthing exercises to do

Also have some stretching exercises to do
		
Click to expand...

Keep me up to date mate. Doc won’t see me in present situation and the latest lock down I’ve just rested completely but its been long term for me. Might discuss it with my golf PT and see what he thinks.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 2, 2020)

This is an old thread


----------



## Jigger (Dec 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			This is an old thread
		
Click to expand...

Prefer to say classic 😉


----------



## Doh (Dec 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Had this a couple of years ago, ripped muscle between the ribs,had to rest for a month. Was fine after that.[/QUOTE

Was going to say the same as the chart does not show these (intercostal muscles)
		
Click to expand...


----------

